# Thanks Sky Insurance



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Had to renew my insurance for my Bora today, MoreThan were less than friendly when it came to bargaining considering i have been with them for 6 years and they were not willing to budge on their £100 increase on my premium this year, even with another years NCD (Total of 6 now).

Have looked at Sky beforehand and wanted to get MoreThan to play ball. Spoke to Alex after he called back, 15 minutes later I have Insurance for £40 less than I was expecting to pay in the first place.

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

EXACTLY the same as what happened to me back around September. I'd been with MoreThan for yeeeears, and they simply couldn't budge on a figure that completely insulted my customer loyalty to them.

Sky Insurance knocked their figure into Yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just renewed with Sky Insurance for the 2nd year running. They were hundreds less than other companys and include all the moddifications on my car to, and they look at me as a House Husband due to not working because of health issues where other Insurances just said I was Unemployed and a risk,muppets.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

We appreciate the feedback, thanks for taking the time to post this for us!

Ollie
Sky Insurance

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------

